# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Whats wrong with my sql? Ora-01847 Error

## valerie-landry

INSERT INTO TBLCASE (CASEID, OFFENSEDATE, CONVICTIONDATE, RELEASEDATE, REGISTRATIONDATE, PAIDREGESTRATION, ANNUALREGISTRATION, COMPLIANCE, NAMEID, VERIFICATIONDATE, OFFICERNAME) 
VALUES (51, TO_DATE('6/19/2007', 'MM/DD/YYYY'), TO_DATE('6/19/2007', 'MM/DD/YYYY'), TO_DATE('6/19/2007', 'MM/DD/YYYY'), TO_DATE('6/19/2007', 'MM/DD/YYYY'), 0, '0', NULL, '434494734', TO_DATE('6/19/2007', 'MM/DD/YYYY'), NULL)"	

I am getting an Ora-01847: day of month must between 1 and last day of month. Those dates are right.

----------


## rmiao

Dup post:

http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...ad.php?t=46209

----------


## vanaspati

as you have given the format like 'MM/DD/YYYY' so, try           '06/19/2007'   instead of '6/19/2007'

----------


## shamshe

According to the attachment ANNUALREGISTRATION is DATE type, therefore '0' input is incorrect

----------

